# Wasn't Shopping - But New 5.2 Pro



## rboseley (Sep 28, 2007)

It started innocently enough. Took my 04 5500 into my favorite LBS for a bit of a tune up. As I pushed the 04 back to the service area, I pass by a new Madone 5.2 Pro. I had seen pics but this was the first live one. Beautiful blue/black AND my size. Not long thereafter I was “taken her for a spin”.

Not so long story made very short: I bought the 5.2 and took it home – but not before pulling lots of good stuff from the 5500. First and foremost – the Aeolus wheels, then the Aliante saddle, the DA cassette, and XXX Lite stem. I then purchased the new Bontrager Carbon blade bar, and a set of the new wide platform Shimano pedals. Going out of the shop the bike looked almost identical to Alberto’s 5.2, which he rode in the TDF.

Now the fun part. I was absolutely blown away by the performance of this setup. I thought my acceleration was not bad on the 5500, but this was similar to what I felt when I went from a Saturn to a BMW. Fast, quick, stable, comfortable – what else is there? I was a bit nervous going from all DA to all Ultegra, but that was not an issue after the first mile. AND, the new Ultegra Ice Grey is stunning.

PS: They also had a 5.5 in my size. Didn’t like the yellow, and I am not yet sold on Sram components.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats! I'm planning on a 5.2 next spring too. Question: you don't miss much ultregra vs. dura-ace? Can you feel a difference?


----------



## rboseley (Sep 28, 2007)

I can tell no difference. I do have the DA cassette, but the RD is as good as the DA. Remember too that Shimano has narrowed the gap between the two groups. Unless you are an extremely hard rider (or a pro) you don't need DA.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations!!

I went from Ultegra that I had gotten in 2001 to Dura Ace this year and can't even tell the difference.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

same.. ive always been die hard ultegra... you gotta be on something serious to be able to tell dura ace from ultegra... great bike!! im sure youre gonna love it.... great grouppo on it too!


----------



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

This thread is useless with out photos!


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

johnnychimpo said:


> This thread is useless with out photos!


Well said.


----------



## rboseley (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry – my digital is F’ed up. So you go to the Trek web site and look at the 5.2 Pro and imagine it with Aeolus Wheels – then there you are. Or better go here:

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/notag/trek-madone-the-bike-that-owned-the-tour-de-france-284148.php

Same bike, same wheels, same stem, different bar. Not sure if they put DA on his bike but I would think they did.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Imagine the bike you say? Poast a picture you idjut!! :mad2:

By the way, err, I would say nice ride if I saw it... So... post some pictures. 

I used to have an XXX lite stem till I broke it. Or rather, it looks broken.


----------



## rboseley (Sep 28, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> Imagine the bike you say? Poast a picture you idjut!!
> 
> By the way, err, I would say nice ride if I saw it... So... post some pictures.
> 
> I used to have an XXX lite stem till I broke it. Or rather, it looks broken.



Reading is difficult. (So is spelling?) Were you able to read, you would have read that my camera *is not working*. Did the F***** up confuse you? I personally don’t give a small ant on a rat’s butt whether you ever see a picture. Can’t use hyperlinks? Same bike, different color. Wow that is some difficult stuff!!!! Put your little arrow on the link and press the little button. Tomorrow we can work on 2 + 2 or spelling or reading. Sorry you are so unhappy.


----------

